# A serious question to all types



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Truly happy: Alone, in perfect silence (except maybe the birds and nature), nothing to do but sit and think and watch a sunrise, absorbed in thought and pattern-watching. I'm also pretty happy exploring new places (or old ones) and just enjoying myself wandering around, looking at things, and thinking about how they got there. 

What do I want: A challenging job that will keep me busy, but that I can be successful at, the occasional person to talk to and share ideas with, the ability to slip out of life for a while when I need to.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

I's going to invade here :laughing:

*When are you truly happy?* 
When I am in bed cuddling. This may sound odd for a guy who is strait, but there you have it.

*What are you doing?* 
A random assortment of music (both listening and playing), watching movies, anime, tv shows, and being here on PerC.

*Please describe the scene that is around you.*
I am in my bed, which is enclosed by my computer, sound and game systems, and my DVD collection. My window is to my left with plenty of wild flowers turning to their Autumn life cycles. The sun is not quite up yet, but it is beginning to reflect off the clouds. The rest of my room is an organized mess.

*What do you truly want out of life?*
I simply want to live it in the way I enjoy: working with computers, get married one day, have kids and grand kids and great grand kids, then grow old, still work (hopefully), then live forever :laughing: the rest of you can die if you want to :laughing:


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

I got confused because I'd just finished (kind of) clearing my head, and then I was like "ok don't get distracted just think of the first three things that come to mind when you read the question and then type them out before they get polluted by all sorts of other crappy thoughts" but then instead there were two questions and a command and I was overwhelmed and didn't know what to do and now I can't do it again.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> First off please clear your mind and make sure you are not feeling angry at anything or anybody, also please make sure that you are not feeling incredibly happy because of anything or anybody (examples: you just got married, you just got divorced, and etc.) as these feelings will skew the results. If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral. Also please refrain from looking at others' results until you have answered. Finally do not try to think about the answers just answer with the first *3* things that come to your mind.
> 
> Now please take 10 seconds to clear your mind....
> 
> ...


I am truly happy when I accomplish something big(I mean really BIG), especially when that something is academic related and proves that I am competent enough. I am watching a group of kids interacting with each other, and noticed that the most confident of them is constantly being criticised by the others. However the girl doesn't care about their words, and doesn't want anyone to defend her. The fan is making annoying noises.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm truly happy discussing (debating) a topic with a beautiful intellectual woman in bed naked right after having crazy wild sex with some type of alcoholic beverage close enough to reach for, and my iPad in my hands, with the lights dim.

I'm also happy spending tons of money on technology and that moment after ripping the box open and touching the newly bought item to my collection of pointless but fun technologies.

I want out of life to accomplish/invent something thought to be near impossible (ex. Immortality) and have my own Wikipedia page.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Michaeldh0589 said:


> I want out of life to accomplish/invent something thought to be near impossible (ex. Immortality) and have my own Wikipedia page.


I myself want that, however it is not the top thing in my list but rather it comes second to my list. Also keep in mind, "Nothing is impossible"<--will be my quote right after I take away Nikola Tesla's title "Master of Lightning" and yes, my invention has something to do with lightning but I won't go further than that.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

-sharing energy with others, as in, sharing an experience, like laughter, or sadness. Yes, even sharing someones pain is something that while it doesn't feel good, makes me happy, as in, fulfilled. I would put music into this as well. sharing energy is a really broad term. 
-having an insight into something that makes me appreciate it more, as in, figuring something out, like solving a puzzle, or realizing a deeper laying of meaning in a movie.
-checking something off a to do list as done


----------



## Strat19 (May 15, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.


Scene: the English countryside in midwinter.
What am I doing: nothing much, enjoying the moment.
As for the second question, I couldn't come up with anything.

Did anyone else notice how similar the INTP responses were?


----------



## 073071048 (Oct 2, 2011)

*When are you truly happy? *When I'm being complimented by the teacher in class, when I'm comfy on my bed after a tiring day, when I put lots of effort on something and feel appreciated.. but the best is when I lie on the table on our balcony and stargaze for an hour or two.
*What are you doing?* Lurking at some subforums here in PerC and drawing, and double checking the words that I'm using right now.
*Please describe the scene that is around you.* Uhh.. it's pretty noiseless here in my sister's room  It relaxes me.

*What I want* To travel the world and outer space, to invent something useful, to be an artist.. wait, am I doing this right? lol


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

073071048 said:


> *What I want* To travel the world and outer space, to invent something useful, to be an artist.. wait, am I doing this right? lol


You answered with something you want out of life, so yes you are doing it correctly :happy:


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

@L_Lawliet,

Not sure entirely what I have to do, does the question deal with the future? like what would make me happy?... anyhow whatever the case, I feel happy when there's a balance, when there are enough people when you need to talk but not so many that they'll rob me of my time. To have goals that aren't so tough to be impossible to achieve but at the same time that are relevant... you get the idea 

What I want out of life? it's almost the same as what I've said.... more specifically the goals, I'd like to improve upon things.. ya know smoothen the rough edges, polish the smooth ones into a shine. Basically the aim is to Improve when I have time so that I won't be helpless when I'm in need.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

TPlume said:


> @L_Lawliet,
> 
> Not sure entirely what I have to do, does the question deal with the future? like what would make me happy?... anyhow whatever the case, I feel happy when there's a balance, when there are enough people when you need to talk but not so many that they'll rob me of my time. To have goals that aren't so tough to be impossible to achieve but at the same time that are relevant... you get the idea
> 
> What I want out of life? it's almost the same as what I've said.... more specifically the goals, I'd like to improve upon things.. ya know smoothen the rough edges, polish the smooth ones into a shine. Basically the aim is to Improve when I have time so that I won't be helpless when I'm in need.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm truly happy when I share ideas and have intellectual discourse with people I care about, or even with people that I'd like to know better. Learning new interesting concepts makes me pretty happy as well. Anything involving the sharing of ideas and knowledge makes me happy, really.

Wow now I'm thinking about all the other stuff that makes me happy. There's so much.
Being with good friends, taking vicodin/smoking weed/woo durgz and exploring the contents of my brain, watching Adventure Time, making art, looking at art, reading certain things (especially if I totally agree with whatever I'm reading or it makes me think or feel in a different way), having philosophical discussions, etc. So much happiness everywhere! :3


----------



## Wobzter (Jun 2, 2011)

*When are you truly happy? What are you doing? Please describe the scene that is around you.*
A couple of pictures started flashing in front of me.
In one of them I was doing some kind of activity and friends and family were cheering for me. It was a kind of Wipe-Out like activity.
In other I was explaining something to a girl I like and she being in awe about what I said.
In a third one I was laying in a flower field with a girl not caring about anything but each other.

*What do you truly want out of life?*
A care-free life where I can help people, get appreciated for it, feel loved, learn lots of things and play all sorts of fun and random games.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

whenever im releasing endorphins via drugs sex or video games 

disclaimer: happiness is not the most important thing in my life


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I am happiest when d$/dt is at its maximum possible level....

If you know what I mean.....


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> I am happiest when d$/dt is at its maximum possible level....
> 
> If you know what I mean.....


Actually I don't actually lol, care to elaborate please?



SPtheGhost said:


> disclaimer: happiness is not the most important thing in my life


I've found that only unhappy people say that, so why are you so unhappy?


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

1) I am never truly happy. Nothing can make me like that.
2) I am on here, obviously. Until the computer says "No."
3) I am in my bedroom, writing on here being my normal, sarcastic self.

As for what I want to get out of life, meh. What happens, happens.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

L_Lawliet said:


> Actually I don't actually lol, care to elaborate please?
> 
> 
> 
> _*I've found that only unhappy people say that, so why are you so unhappy?*_


maybe because life isnt all sunshine and roses

and its all relative anyway so if you meet someone and they tell you that they're happy all the time they're lying because you cant enjoy happiness without harship as a basis of comparison 

the most important thing to me is balance and improvement , sometimes those 2 things have nothing to do with happiness


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

SPtheGhost said:


> maybe because life isnt all sunshine and roses
> 
> and its all relative anyway so if you meet someone and they tell you that they're happy all the time they're lying because you cant enjoy happiness without harship as a basis of comparison
> 
> the most important thing to me is balance and improvement , sometimes those 2 things have nothing to do with happiness


This is true however you can be happy all of the time because being happy all of the time when asked of somebody else is answered in the present form whilst you said you can't enjoy happiness without hardship as a basis of comparison is based on the past.

I myself am quite happy (compared to a little over a year ago) however I hate my home life and I can't wait to leave....my mom needs to jump down a very deep hole.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

The moment when I was truly happy is when I was with somebody I like. The location wasn't very important.


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

This'll be a slightly long post. Deep breath now.

Last year I went to a restored manor house out in the countryside, it was a beautiful house with high ceilings and wooden floors and walls. It had beautiful surroundings, it was early June so the weather was brilliant. I was there from Friday to Sunday, with just one purpose. A group of about 30 of us were there solely to write and record music. Absolutely nothing else. No TV, no internet, no phones and away from all the noise, greyness, endless routine, and hectic pace of the city. It was so peaceful, music from morning til evening in this great big old house. The atmosphere was damn near perfect. Good vibes, good weather, good people and great music.

Apart from the setting, I loved that I was given complete freedom. My two music teachers who organised the visit pretty much gave me my own huge room to look after and record in. I spent most of my time in there or out in the surrounding grounds but mostly inside. Once I set up the room, with the guitar amps, keyboard amps, drum kit, positioned the microphones, got the digital mixer up and running and connected the speakers my teachers rarely came in except to contribute to the music or have a listen to what I'd recorded, I even reinvented the wheel a few times as far as recording techniques went, I was shocked that my experiments were already tried and tested techniques used all over the world! I only played a handful of songs in that room but there was no shortage of material to record, I'd be in there for hours with people just jamming, listening, talking and recording. I was able to experiment however I wanted, I tweaked things as I saw fit in between the songs. I loved it because I wasn't limited by how much equipment I had, or the abilities of the players, I had plenty of both, and the room sounded brilliant as it added its own natural reverb to the recordings, if you've ever heard the reverb on a guitar amp cranked up picture that but 100 times cleaner, higher in quality and natural, like switching from 240p to 1080p on youtube. That feeling I got from knowing all this great music was going to eventually end up on a CD was fantastic, and to know that there was still the mixing and mastering stage to go gave me more energy than I've ever had. That's when I was truly happy.


As for what I want out of life, all I really want is to be able to create something, not necessarily a whole new theory or anything, just SOMETHING, maybe a big project or repeated little ones like in engineering or exploring theories in the social sciences. I just want a career that allows me to see what I'm actually working towards, not just a paycheck at the end of the month, because after a while of that I'd lose motivation. Seeing what I'm working for with my eyes and see it come to fruition, with the freedom to experiment as much as I want is what I seek. As well as something that will ultimately better the quality of life for those around me. Which can be something physical like a building or a business, or a better understanding of our nature so that we may be able to relate to each other more easily.

That, and a chef to make me pasta every other day because I can't get enough of that stuff!


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

*When are you truly happy? *
When I don't have anything to worry about.

*What are you doing?* 
Pondering

*Please describe the scene that is around you.*
Just chilling on my own, eating some cereal and the radio playing in the background.


----------



## chittychitty LightNING (Apr 9, 2012)

When I'm eating food, watching one of my favorite shows. Also the moment when I'm sitting on the edge of my bed, about to go to sleep.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

What if my answer was: Shit...I don't know. ?
I get pretty happy when I am mastering a concept and start playing with it (say in math or something (when I actually have the big picture)).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

L_Lawliet said:


> First off please clear your mind and make sure you are not feeling angry at anything or anybody, also please make sure that you are not feeling incredibly happy because of anything or anybody (examples: you just got married, you just got divorced, and etc.) as these feelings will skew the results. If you are in one of these feeling moods please come back later when you are feeling more nuetral. Also please refrain from looking at others' results until you have answered. Finally do not try to think about the answers just answer with the first *3* things that come to your mind.
> 
> Now please take 10 seconds to clear your mind....
> 
> ...





L_Lawliet said:


> Now that hopefully you have answered, I also want you to answer this question in a similar manner.
> 
> What do you truly want out of life?


I am truly happy when I am being cuddly with someone who accepts me completely, who loves me and is lovable.

When I am in that situation, I am being as emotional as I want without being punished for it, and I am certain that I am not about to be excluded or rejected for who I am. 

I am so absorbed in the positive feelings that I don't notice my environment.

What I truly want out of life is for everyone to feel a positive sense of belonging and to be kind to everyone else without any cruelty or intentional insensitivity.


It is impossible for me to be happy alone unless I am doing things that might someday relate to future interactions. All meaning is interpersonal for me, and nothing solitary affects me at all unless it has some connection to something interpersonal.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm at my happiest when I'm alone, lounging around, allowed to be lost in my mind. It makes me so happy to be able to come up with ideas, or to just think deeply about different things. I'm especially happy when these conditions are met, and I can just speculate about what makes me happiest. It brings all of those things and feelings to the foreground of my mind. Honestly, I'd probably be at an all-time happiest if I were just given an entire day to myself, closed off from he rest of the world, and I didn't have any preoccupations to worry about. The only thing that would ruin it is if my mind wandered to include things that would stress me out or have some similar effect.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

*When are you truly happy?* Three things have to be fulfilled - Lack of internal conflict (for the most part at least), company, and mental stimulation. If there's a problem or worry hanging over my head, I can't really relax. If I don't have company of any sort, the pointlessness of life gets in the way of enjoyment. If I have both of the other things but no mental stimulation, instead of being happy I'm extremely bored and desperate for something interesting to think about.
*What are you doing?* Maybe walking my dog or horseback-riding - probably riding on a wooded trail, or on the path near the water with my dog. Biking too, anything where it's generally pleasant and I don't have to pay attention to what I'm doing physically.
*Please describe the scene that is around you.* There's a particular time in the not so far off past that comes to mind when I think of a time when I was happy. I was out on a trail ride with a friend, and we were planning a month-long ride in the distant future (aka whenever we would both be allowed to do something like that without adult supervision xD). I kind of knew it would never happen, but it was fun to think about the best way to do something like that - how many horses/equines, which horses/what sort, how to carry supplies, what would be done every day, etc.

Edit: Actually now that I think of it, really good fiction counts too. If I'm involved in the lives of the characters, everything's interesting and I'm lost in some sort of fantasy so I can forget my problems, that is totally as good as real experiences as far as my brain is concerned. It's sort of pathetic, in fact, that currently one of the highlights of my week is getting to watch the newest episode of Doctor Who. Everything else is pretty much either just getting through another day by doing what's required of me and using up time, or problem solving. :/


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

When am i truly happy?

1. When i'm doing something truly new and exhilarating. Like meeting new people in a new town in a new country, just getting intoxicated by all the new impressions. I'm a junkie for new experiences.

2. When i get to have truly deep conversations about the stuff that really matters in life with the people i love. A couple or five bottles of italian red wine helps too.

3. In the sun, with a beer in my hand and a joint in the other, with friends. Like at a music festival. Just chillin' and talking about whatever and generally enjoying freedom.

I don't go around unhappy at other times though.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

L said:


> When are you truly happy?


I feel truly happy when I communicate with one extroverted friend of mine. She usually gets what is inside my head and every time I see here I feel warm and fuzzy on the inside. 

Otherwise I rarely feel happiness. I feel truly happy the first minutes after I finish a painting - that moment when you're adding the last brushstrokes or adjustments and you feel that you're done.



L said:


> What are you doing?


Listening to some music that calms me and evaluating my life - why the heck nothing makes me feel good and nothing is really giving me a strong purpose in my life. 



L said:


> Please describe the scene that is around you.


I am at my parents place, because my mom has birthday tomorrow - so I am in my old room surrounded by most of my books, my collection of beer cans and the warm cozy feeling that I always have when I get back to this room.



L said:


> What do you truly want out of life?


I am not sure actually. I want to work in the entertainment industry and finally meet a female that I can call soulmate. Other then that I really want to gather more knowledge in maths, physics and astronomy.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

1. I have just written a passage in a book that might never be finished, but which describes something as perfectly as I think any human ever could. I am alone, but surrounded by memories of things others have written, and my assumptions of what my intellectual forebears might think. 

2. With one solid insight I have solved a problem that has bedeviled other, more methodical types for days, weeks, or even years. I'm surrounded by colleagues, some of whom adulate me--others of whom despise me.

3. I'm watching my son as he does either 1 or 2 for the first time ever.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, that is a difficult, difficult question. I dont want anything that I can touch or play with. Most things in my life are not actually not needed, but they are still there. I want a good, wise, insightful mind. Im practising now to get that. I also want to forgive and accept myself. I dont want to get boxed up in life. I dont want to get bothered by trivial things. 

Thats why I want to practise counting math. To get clarity.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I am truly happy when, after high levels of focusing on lots of different things, I'm relaxing somewhere (maybe on the grass on a sunny day), or laid-back (maybe on a train or bus journey), and I notice something in my environment or anywhere around me, and it paints all kinds of colours to my knowledge/perception/realizations, and gives me some kind of perspective to get excited about. It inspires me towards adventure!


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

1. I am in my room (when it's clean of course), listening to soothing music and am left to my thoughts. 

2. I am painting (that is, before I get frustrated or impatient with the details lol)

3. I am with animals, particularly dogs and puppies (I recently started volunteering at the Humane Society) and feel very calm and at ease around them. 

4. I am spending time with a SO and/or with my sister @ejkamens 

5. When I figure something out or solve a problem on my own.

6. When I reach new levels of insight on anything. 

What I really want out of life is to have done something or invent something to change mankind for the better one way or another.... That was always a goal of mine for as long as I can remember.


----------



## jendragon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm spinning ideas like cotton candy, and it's getting everywhere in little, floaty puffy bits that stick in your hair. There are people I trust playing this game with me, and people I don't care about so much watching in amazed admiration on the sidelines. 

Alternatively, I'm demonstrating a skill I've worked hard at, knowing that the fact that I put effort into it means I won't be just better than average, I'll be really and truly *good*. I still want the playmates and the audience--which is why I do theater in my spare time. Any time on stage is good time, but it's even better when it's complicated, challenging, and my playmates are also highly skilled. This is why my favorite thing to do is Shakespeare


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Riding my bicycle and feeling high while listening to music on a portable device and looking at the clouds. I don't know if that's happiness, or just being high... Probably the latter, in which case I guess I can't say what true happiness is. To me it's all about having certain vital needs met, and just doing something on my own while feeling content about my life. I feel very content out on my bike with wind rushing past me, racing cars that are driving beside me on the road.


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know, and I'm really not trying to be redundant here. In the past few months have forgotten how to feel genuinely happy, like when watching a really good film or television series, and it's obvious that it's very well made and yet for some reason feel just empty at the end of it as I did in the beginning of it. Usually forget it in a couple of hours.


----------



## Spiracular (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm usually truly happy when I'm going brain-dead. And by that I mean when I've burned it out through overuse.

I'm thinking that was way too much prep. Also, you misspelled neutral. Oh, and posting things without reading responses first is kinda uncomfortable for me.

Really boring cream-colored room. Sane people would call it messy. You would not believe how good I am at tuning the mess out. Also, I have a chameleon.

Addendum: Oh, those questions are all linked to the first?

Recently found out that the easiest way for me to head towards brain burnout is give me too little sleep, then stick me in a room with a dissection microscope and hundreds of pinned insects for a few hours.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

-When are you truly happy? 
When I feel accomplished and good where I'm standing in life

-What are you doing? 
Thinking about an answer to your question

-Please describe the scene that is around you.
Quiet and dark. Tranquil

I might not have done a great job clearing my mind


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

1. Dancing (either alone or a really good microblues dance)
2. Family
3. Close friends & good conversation

These... don't really require explanation. But if you'd like elaboration; I can give some.


----------

